# good side up or down?



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm cutting some A/C ply with a circular saw,and can't remember good side up or down?


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Good side down for circular saw. Good side up for tablesaw.


----------



## FellingStudio (Oct 17, 2013)

Think about it like this … on which side will the veneer be supported when the sawblade's teeth hit it? The teeth should always go into the good/show side because that veneer is fully supported by the substrate. When the teeth exit the cut on the opposite side they have a tendency to pull the veneer away from the substrate causing tearout.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

then you're saying good side up? with a skilsaw/circular saw?


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

The side in which the saw blade's teeth exit the wood at the front of the cut should be the bad side. With a circular saw, the blade exits the top, so you want good side down. With a table saw, the blade exits the bottom side of the wood, so good side up.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Good side down!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Definitely good side down. Blade teeth should always go into the good side and come out the bad side.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

> Definitely good side down. Blade teeth should always go into the good side and come out the bad side.
> 
> - HokieKen


+1 go HOKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

